# Have you ever competed?



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2002)

?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

Twice.  Maybe next year will make three.


----------



## mick01 (Jun 29, 2002)

Yes, but its been over 3 yrs since my last show.

I have commited my self to one this October.


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2002)

Everyday with myself in the gym!

About 20 times on stage.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 1, 2002)

once - 9 years ago.  seems like a lifetime ago!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 1, 2002)

Yes,

Once in Fitness this past April, and one physique challenge a couple weeks ago. I am going to continue competing twicw a year for the next few years.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 2, 2002)

Yes, and it is addictive, even if it is only to focus your training properly.  

I competed in April of this year and plan to again in October/November hopefully.  I think 2 shows per year is enough until I get in the shape I want to get in.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Yes, and it is addictive, even if it is only to focus your training properly.



I agree w/ that...only for me it helps me stick to a proper diet


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 3, 2002)

No, but I want to soooo bad! I don't know if I ever could, though. I *was* seriously overweight so I don't know if my body will ever get where I could compete   

Oh well, time will tell and all I can do it try.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 3, 2002)

where there is a will, there is a way!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by newly_buff *_
> No, but I want to soooo bad! I don't know if I ever could, though. I *was* seriously overweight so I don't know if my body will ever get where I could compete
> 
> Oh well, time will tell and all I can do it try.



I was pretty damned overweight too and I still got up on the stage.  Remember that the only limits we have we place on ourselves.  The strength to get it done comes from inside you.  Set a goal and you will achieve it!


----------



## gopro (Jul 5, 2002)

I started training at age 17. I weighed all of 125 lbs at almost 6 feet tall. I worked my ass off, and 3 years later won the Natural Eastern America title...

...if I did it, anyone can!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> ...if I did it, anyone can!



anyone with the discipline and determination to!


----------



## 101Tazman (Jul 5, 2002)

never have, Have been told I should though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 5, 2002)

I have and may have to again.....even though it's a compliment, I'm getting damn tired of people coming to me in the gym asking me when the comp I'm training for is! 


DP


----------



## Erilaya (Jul 5, 2002)

Nope not yet but am hoping to in the next 12-18 months (BB) as well as join an adventure Race team.. I have already signed up for next years RedCross Relay of 55 km's. ( got on the front page of the paper last year.. but not for winning the relay rather for rescueing a severely ill man as part of the medic crew,Dang I wanna be up there getting the trophy!!)
Be Well
Erilay'a


----------



## gopro (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> anyone with the discipline and determination to!




Yes my friend Prince...therein lies the truth...the double D's, discipline and determination...(also, and awesome cup size!).


----------



## Craft (Jul 11, 2002)

No, I've never competed, and don't really have any plans on doing so.


----------



## GYM GURU (Jul 18, 2002)

Yup, and as long as I get better & see improvements then I hope to keep competing.


----------



## GFR (Oct 7, 2005)

Bump



Yes! did 2 natural shows back in 1996.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 7, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> I started training at age 17. I weighed all of 125 lbs at almost 6 feet tall. I worked my ass off, and 3 years later won the Natural Eastern America title...
> 
> ...if I did it, anyone can!


 Did you keep records of your progress? I was the same size, only I was 15? I would love to compare to the progress you made in those three years.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Bump
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! did 2 natural shows back in 1996.




got pics?


----------



## musclepump (Oct 7, 2005)

I did two shows in 2005. Probably going to do one more, then I'll be done.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 7, 2005)

I read the thread and I know Mr.DiMaggio has competed, but can we get some more info on that, like what sort of shows, when, and what place you got?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2005)

the last show I did was April 2004 and I did not even place, well technically I was 6th place, but they only award 1-5, I think there were around 12 guys in my class (light heavy weight). before that I did a natural show in the early 90's, I was a middle weight and placed 5th, but that was out of around 20 guys, before that I competed in a couple of teen shows and I honestly do not remember how I did, I know I placed in the top 5. 

not a very impressive record I know, I am a much better coach to my wife than I was a competitor.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 7, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> the last show I did was April 2004 and I did not even place, well technically I was 6th place, but they only award 1-5, I think there were around 12 guys in my class (light heavy weight). before that I did a natural show in the early 90's, I was a middle weight and placed 5th, but that was out of around 20 guys, before that I competed in a couple of teen shows and I honestly do not remember how I did, I know I placed in the top 5.
> 
> not a very impressive record I know, I am a much better coach to my wife than I was a competitor.


well atleast you competed a lot   so you do know what you are talking about


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, will be doing my Second show next May!!!


----------



## musclepump (Oct 7, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> not a very impressive record I know, I am a much better coach to my wife than I was a competitor.


 Does that mean you're not competing ever again, boss?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 8, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Does that mean you're not competing ever again, boss?



I never say never!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I never say never!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 9, 2005)

I've done a few.  LOL

One this year, next is Nov. 5th in Ft. Laudredale.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I've done a few.  LOL
> 
> One this year, next is Nov. 5th in Ft. Laudredale.


A few? like wich? if you don't mind.


----------



## Arnold who? (Oct 9, 2005)

I've never lost.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> A few? like wich? if you don't mind.


Let's see.....started in 2002 in the NPC doing figure, did 2 that year, then 3 the next two years in the NPC for figure and NGAin bodybuilding.  This year one in the NGA, which is the same federation I will compete in in Nov.

And it isn't wich...it's WHICH.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 10, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Let's see.....started in 2002 in the NPC doing figure, did 2 that year, then 3 the next two years in the NPC for figure and NGAin bodybuilding.  This year one in the NGA, which is the same federation I will compete in in Nov.
> 
> And it isn't wich...it's WHICH.


Ok but what place did you get at those shows?

I think it's witch.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 10, 2005)

Arnold who? said:
			
		

> I've never lost.


You never lost your virginity?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Ok but what place did you get at those shows?
> 
> I think it's witch.


What does it matter where I have placed?  Have YOU ever competed other than pretend?   But I have placed top 5 in the NPC shows and do have my Pro card in the NGA.

Anymore stupid questions?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 10, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> What does it matter where I have placed?  Have YOU ever competed other than pretend?   But I have placed top 5 in the NPC shows and do have my Pro card in the NGA.
> 
> Anymore stupid questions?


Yeah a lot more   
I just baked the shit out of 1kg of chicken breast, and I have 600gr of kooked rice, so you better sit down and answer this shit because I'm gonna be here all day loooong   

It matters because then you will be able to see if you progressed or not.
Top-5 in nice    and a pro card even more.

Let's see more stupid questions ( you would think that would not be so hard for me) 

The show this year "one in the NGA", when is that? and how are you doing on the prep?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 10, 2005)

Howard Huddleston is doing my preps for this show.  Its going well.  Changes are being seen on a daily basis at this time.  Little under 4 weeks to go.  It's Nov. 5th which is also my birthday so your butt better send gifts since I am answering your silly questions since you have an azzload of chicken and rice to eat and will be here all day long.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 10, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Howard Huddleston is doing my preps for this show.  Its going well.  Changes are being seen on a daily basis at this time.  Little under 4 weeks to go.  It's Nov. 5th which is also my birthday so your butt better send gifts since I am answering your silly questions since you have an azzload of chicken and rice to eat and will be here all day long.


WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU THINK? I HAVE MY PRESENT WRAPPED AND READY TO BE SEND OUT!!!!

So how a bout posting some progress pic's, I mean 4 weeks to go you are more then in shape right? 
My day is a little shorter then yours, when it's 18:00 there, it's 01:00 (am) here.


----------



## Italianangel (Nov 1, 2005)

I have done both, enjoy them both and have to say I found BB much harder, much respect!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 1, 2005)

JLB001 good luck in a few days on that show...

I have never competed and don't know if I ever would. I would not step on a stage unless I put in 110% and no doubt ready for it. I would never want to be the guy that came in looking like ass. If I didn't think strongly that I have a real chance to place in the top three I wouldn't do it.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> JLB001 good luck in a few days on that show...
> 
> I have never competed and don't know if I ever would. I would not step on a stage unless I put in 110% and no doubt ready for it. I would never want to be the guy that came in looking like ass. If I didn't think strongly that I have a real chance to place in the top three I wouldn't do it.


T,

I'm actually going up this weekend on the 12th.  Had some things pop up that I was not able to make it to the show in Florida and with the Hurricane it was cancelled as well.

My preps have gone well and I am excited to see how I look on Sat.  I think its the best I have come in and can't wait!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 9, 2005)

JLB good luck on the 12th! When you get back from the show post pics if you can/want.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> JLB good luck on the 12th! When you get back from the show post pics if you can/want.


Will do.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 9, 2005)

JLB good luck the 12th. I hope that you will do well.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 9, 2005)

Sorry just been in drinking competitions here.  Worked the amatuer circuit for awhile, but never went pro.


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> T,
> 
> I'm actually going up this weekend on the 12th.  Had some things pop up that I was not able to make it to the show in Florida and with the Hurricane it was cancelled as well.
> 
> My preps have gone well and I am excited to see how I look on Sat.  I think its the best I have come in and can't wait!



Best of luck on the 12th!! What show WERE you going to do in Fla, and which show is the 12th?


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 9, 2005)

i have competed a lot, check my pics... you see me at the england EK


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Best of luck on the 12th!! What show WERE you going to do in Fla, and which show is the 12th?


Eric...It was an NGA show in Ft. Lauderdale.

I'm doing the Sherman Classic in the NPC.


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Eric...It was an NGA show in Ft. Lauderdale.
> 
> I'm doing the Sherman Classic in the NPC.



Oh, ok, I know the show you were going to do. I was going to do that one as well (until I herniated a disk in June).

Well, I wish you the very best in the Sherman Classic. Tough show, but you can do it!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> i have competed a lot, check my pics... you see me at the england EK


Man, you are the most experienced athlete here on this forum, the rest of us are not even close man.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Oh, ok, I know the show you were going to do. I was going to do that one as well (until I herniated a disk in June).
> 
> Well, I wish you the very best in the Sherman Classic. Tough show, but you can do it!


I've been working with HOward Huddleston, so we shall see.


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I've been working with HOward Huddleston, so we shall see.



Well, best of luck! I hope you do really well!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Man, you are the most experienced athlete here on this forum, the rest of us are not even close man.




hehehe you are forgetting yourself man!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 10, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> hehehe you are forgetting yourself man!!!


Hey I know my wins and status, but as it comes to contest prep you are the most experienced one, I still don't get how you can do 14(!) shows in a year and come in sharp as hell every time


----------

